# .



## Arwing Ace (May 1, 2017)

.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2017)

One time I caught a tennis ball between my middle finger and pointer finger by accident


----------



## Yakamaru (May 1, 2017)

An interesting fact about yourself, huh.

Although I consider myself in control of my emotions, I've been completely torn apart on the inside emotionally two times in my life. And although the scars are still there, I don't show them to people generally.


----------



## Jarren (May 1, 2017)

I've got a few! 
I held the season record for the high jump in my state one year.
I'm an Eagle Scout.
I've never been west of the Florida panhandle.


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 1, 2017)

Hm, I don't find myself very interesting, but I've been to four countries and I've collected sixteen sewing machines of which I've serviced seven so that they are in working condition.


----------



## Royn (May 1, 2017)

Im Xelellan.  You all refer to our system as "Trappist".  Lol you Humans are so quaint...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 1, 2017)

I have a rlly big scar on mai face... i look like scar from the lion king with a bigger scar...


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2017)

To put in less of a joke post,

I've met people I met on the internet in person, one of them offered me a place to live and I went with them, moved out of my state and everything. (Protip: they are legit crazy in person though, not gonna lie :v)

It was a good decision for me because it helped me get a job, get on my feet, and plan for my life.


This isn't something I can openly admit because the stigma with meeting internet people is they are rapists, serial killers, etc. Thing is I've been internet savvy for a long time so you can tell who is genuine or not if you look hard enough or pay attention to behavior. Most the people I interacted with have an unfakeable online history that dates back years which displays their character, and you can usually get who they are from trusted friends as well.



I've also used my moderately technology-savvy ways when working in the walgreen's photo lab. It's fun to impress old people when I teach them how to work their digital camera to view their photo gallery instead of a single photo, or how to upload photos on our computer and edit them for printing. Just call me the magic millenial


----------



## Frostbyte The Shark (May 1, 2017)

I bet you didn't know, but I'm a furry!
But seriously.. uhh.. the best thing about me is probably that I'm a programmer, and game maker. I work on a game making application called Axis Game Factory. For the heck of it, I'll tell you that you can download it on Steam..
I like programming, but I feel way underpaid, so I'm going back to school to learn more and possibly get a better job.



WolfNightV4X1 said:


> One time I caught a tennis ball between my middle finger and pointer finger by accident


That sounds like it would have hurt.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 1, 2017)

Frostbyte The Shark said:


> I bet
> That sounds like it would have hurt.


 
Suprisingly, it did not. (I was playing throwing it up on the roof and catching it when it fell, so it vertical fell in place?)

And congrats on the programming thing, even underpaid sounds like a rad thing to get bragging rights on  Not everyone made something that can be found on steam


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 1, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> You should come out west some time. It's wide open, less populated, and we have some of the most beautiful, unspoiled landscapes you'll ever see.



Yep, I live on a old farm here in Colorado and I wouldn't trade for the city any day.


----------



## Royn (May 1, 2017)

Seriously now.  Ive one brother three years younger than I.  We share a birthday, and born at nearly the same time of day.  One not knowing us looking upon us would never guess we were even related, much less brothers.  No, there were no adoptions and no milkmen.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (May 2, 2017)

I'm gay, and I'm a fox.


----------



## Royn (May 2, 2017)

Denver is a nightmare.  In fact, its pretty much nightmarish until one gets north of Longmont. or west of Nederlands.  And for the sake of your sanity, stay the hell out of Boulder.  That place has become a washed out stepford version of itself.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (May 2, 2017)

Despite being a super girly-girl, I'm actually a die-hard petrolhead (car enthusiast).


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 2, 2017)

I am and avid fan of weather and I've went on many personal adventures to photograph storms, attended lectures, gained spotter status two times (it's not that exciting of a title btw), and went on a 5000 - 6000 mile total storm chasing tour last year. Still didn't see a tornado (THOUGH IT IS DEBATABLE FOR I SWEAR I SAW A LANDSPOUT, some thought otherwise, but I was in the exact place and time other chasers called "it" in and I saw the dust column rising into the clouds).


----------



## Old Fashioned (May 2, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> North of Fort Collins is actually more like it. It's on the stretch of I-25 between there and Wellington where traffic actually eases up enough to where you can relax and you no longer feel the urge to go Grand Theft Auto on someone's ass.



That is why I don't drive in any of the big cities. I don't trust my reflexes and I don't trust some of those city folk!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 2, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> That's pretty cool. That's the kind of stuff I need to be doing to put some excitement back in my life. I wanna see some flying cows.


 I saw a piece of sheet metal sailing through the air during hurricane Matthew (winds around my area were gusting 110 mph), no cows though.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

Some more interesting facts about myself. Hmm...

I never finished University.
I fucking hate cleaning.
I'm a Cola-addict, basically. 10/10 best soda.
I'm a Centrist that's slightly Right-leaning.
I've had only one real girlfriend in my life, and she was a total nutcase.
I am not really interested in social interaction for the most part, however a good girlfriend wouldn't hurt.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 2, 2017)

My birth certificate* and military documentation both have typos on them, showing the wrong date and year on each, respectively.
My social security card has my name spelled wrong, my passport says i'm a girl (i'm not...), i have a Native-American surname, i live in the US but i was born in Japan, i'm blonde and i'm white AS ALL FUCK.
*also, my "birth certificate" isn't really a standard certificate because i wasn't actually born in a hospital.

As you can imagine, the people at the DMV fuckin' LOOOOOOVE me!!
-As well as DHS, banks, potential employers, schools, government services and anyone else to whom i've ever needed to prove my identity or citizenship.

i'm an enigma through'n'through... So how's *THAT* for interesting?


----------



## GigaBit (May 2, 2017)

Guess it's my turn, so here's a couple.

I've always been good at taking thing apart on putting them back together, and this got me into computers and I hope to turn this into a career someday.
I can be VERY hyperactive at times making me seem like a total nutcase.
I've been told multiple times I have an exceptional memory.
I make music sometimes.
I have a huge interest in retro tech.
I own 33 computers (Almost all obsolete and dated of course.).


----------



## Xaroin (May 2, 2017)

I'm cursed with bad luck by an Italian witch from the 1800's


----------



## Sagt (May 2, 2017)

I'll do two. 

1. I hold citizenship/passports for three different countries. (I got my third one quite recently)

2. I still don't have a drivers license.


----------



## biscuitfister (May 2, 2017)

Ive lived in 4 different countries within the past 5 years


----------



## heteroclite (May 2, 2017)

I'll do three for ya.
I can play the guitar and drums simultaneously (By laying the drums on their sides and using pedals)
I keep a block of uranium on my bedside table
I build car engines with mah dad


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Ive lived in 4 different countries within the past 5 years


And you might have kids in 3 of them. 

Lol.


----------



## JumboWumbo (May 2, 2017)

One time I was walking past a row of vending machines, hitting a button on each as I went past it for the hell of it, and a soda popped out of one of them.

I'm a very boring person.



Shane McNair said:


> I don't know how people in big cities are able to live the way they do. I'm sure I'd eventually commit suicide if I was forced to live under those same conditions.



You should come to LA :3


----------



## biscuitfister (May 2, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And you might have kids in 3 of them.
> 
> Lol.


Every fathers day is a mystery


----------



## Yakamaru (May 2, 2017)

biscuitfister said:


> Every fathers day is a mystery


Inb4 you get a call, saying "you're a father. I want alimony!".


----------



## Trashsona (May 2, 2017)

I got a few that might be interesting.

I got my boating license before my drivers license.
I love climbing stuff and used to climb an old spotlight tower in my backyard all the time growing up.
I once saved my little brother from drowning in a river.
Also, I'm studying to be a cyber detective (computer forensics).


----------



## Mallarkey (May 2, 2017)

Hmmm...lets see...I have a faint scar on my upper lip where I ran full-speed-face first into a wall as a kid (It was literally right behind me, I just turned around a booked it straight into it.) I once caught a volley ball with my face...while I had a full train-track brace. I once lived in a haunted flat. At work I am the go to person for spider/bee removal and tea making. I make a badass bean chilli.


----------



## Yvvki (May 2, 2017)

I play magic the gathering. 
I'm a graphic designer.
I need a job.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 2, 2017)

I fundraised over a million US dollars for charities such as UNICEF, Save the Children, CARE, Greenpeace, Cancer Council, Mind (mental health), Clown Doctors and Guide Dogs (i think there might be more but I'm blanking).

Also I can juggle


----------



## Trashsona (May 2, 2017)

Tezzy Fur said:


> I fundraised over a million US dollars for charities such as UNICEF, Save the Children, CARE, Greenpeace, Cancer Council, Mind (mental health), Clown Doctors and Guide Dogs (i think there might be more but I'm blanking).
> 
> Also I can juggle



That's amazing! Juggling is pretty tough to learn, good on you for taking the time to pick it up 
But for real, that's a lot of money for a lot of great causes. It's people like you that are making this world a better place.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (May 2, 2017)

When baking I prefer to do everything by hand. I can appreciate electric mixers and stuff, but it's satisfying knowing I made that with my own hands


----------



## FazbearFurry (May 2, 2017)

I happen to have nearly made a MegaMan ZX styled 2.5D game but eventually my artist backed out and I could finish my alpha


----------



## Ashwolves5 (May 2, 2017)

I hate real watermelon but love the artificial watermelon taste in candy and drinks and such, it's so much sweeter.


----------



## Ravofox (May 2, 2017)

I had this condition hyperacusis from noise exposure where everything would sound extraordinarily loud (e.g a footstep would sound like an explosion!).
Thankfully, after about a month it went away


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 2, 2017)

I was 4 months pre mature... SMOL LIL BABY


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 2, 2017)

I'm going to double dip here:

I had an IEP dropped by the time I was in high school for memory issues. I hated it so much because of not only the fact I had an IEP, but I would get punished for things like not having a pencil, one of the easiest things I would forget besides people's names. So I decided I would make my own routine to make sure I didn't forget things so they would drop the IEP thinking it wasn't necessary, which they did. I juked the school system because their special classes didn't help me for shit.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 2, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> I was 4 months pre mature... SMOL LIL BABY


FOUR?! You're lucky to be alive


----------



## B-Ghez (May 2, 2017)

well, let's see. I can sleep while I am standing if I sleepy so bad and I have to stand


----------



## Andromedahl (May 2, 2017)

hmmmmmmm.

Well, I like to build my computers, and I wanted to be a virologist before I changed my mind and decided try at art.


----------



## msgrandpabacon (May 3, 2017)

Was a music-ed major... but decided "LOL FUCK THAT" after two years of study. (not to mention failing a test that unless you kissed your professors asses and passed with an 80% you either had to retake it or change your major...) 
Now I am a in the finals week of my third overall year of college with a much easier major... Pre-med.


----------



## KeitoTheMidnightFox (May 3, 2017)

Kinda shy, but I open up quickly to some people. 
Umm interesting? I guess I make music and DJ. Woo!
Though my music is crap cuz I am still learning... xD 
But I DJ. Havnt done any gigs. Not cuz I suck its cuz I havnt had the time. 
Came close to playing at a convention once buuuuuut... I kinda dropped out due to anxiety. A lot of people to play for and not prepared (Cuz they contacted me basically last min) so I tried to prep but it was too much stress so I told them I'm not gunna do it but I will still be an attendee. lol 
But yea.. Anxiety likes to ruin things for me lol


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (May 3, 2017)

I hate other drivers. Not very interesting, but something that can be related to.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 3, 2017)

During one of my many stays in the principal's office in elementary school, I was left unattended long enough to lock him out if his own computer.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 3, 2017)

I love cooking, and consider myself a decent enough cook.

I also LOVE food. If I could marry it, I would.


----------



## Mallarkey (May 3, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Really? Did you see any ghosts?



Yes...the most terrifying specter of all...AN OLD. OVERWEIGHT, BROWN AND WHITE JACK RUSSEL! The horror! Turns out the landlords mother lived there before us and had had dogs, figured one snuffed it and went back. 
On the downside we did have a resident Shadow Person too, I never saw it, but by the time I moved out my flatmate was so spooked she was sleeping on the sofa in the living room, with a nightlight and the TV on all night! We also had stuff move on its own, weird smells and sounds. Kinda fucked up but this all got aimed at my flatmate not me. I got the doggo instead. XD


----------



## Surreal Mentality (May 4, 2017)

Born in Alaska, huge car enthusiast, been a ski technician for 5 years now chasing snow.


----------



## Raven-Foxx (May 5, 2017)

I have a tag on my right ear. Supposedly my sister's elbow got in the way during development.


----------



## Akinyi (May 5, 2017)

I can fire spin.


----------



## Royn (May 5, 2017)

Yera Furry.  Shut up and love it.

Heres one more.  Actually growl and/or hiss reactively to injury or frustration.  Its made many be like "O,,o?"


----------



## Pipistrele (May 5, 2017)

During my college days, on one point I've skipped almost all the courses for 3 months or so due to combination of conscription misadventures, health problems (hypertension in particular) and general laziness. I eventually dodged the draft due to said hypertension, breezed through all the exams due to just, well, being good, and eventually cured my health problems for the most part, so it all worked well enough for me c:


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (May 5, 2017)

Interesting fact about Kezi #1.

Kezi learned the hard way that one should never mix Vodka + Gasoline + Stimulants + Soap shavings + oil +Styrofoam, it only results in very angry police and SWAT team people. Luckily tho they put out the fire but still don't play with that shit children.


----------



## Sagt (May 6, 2017)

Another one: 

I was born lacking some of my adult teeth, so as a result, I still have some baby teeth.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 6, 2017)

I guess this isnt about me but when I was younger my parents had a dog, therefore my dog, who was a pomeranian and at the time we lived in a trailer park by the woods, we had herds of wild pigs come and go and my dog would join in with them as if he were one of them, the pigs let him stay in the herd, I guess.



Another thing, one time I was with my relatives at a family gathering, a neighbor said that they should move their cars. I happened to be outside and what did I find under the wheel of one of the cars? It was my uncle's old cat, Frosty. I told him about it and saved his life for many years after. He would've been crushed that night if I hadn't spotted him, wouldve been the source of many uneeded tears. Instead, he was put to sleep years later in his old age.


----------



## Akinyi (May 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Another one:
> 
> I was born lacking some of my adult teeth, so as a result, I still have some baby teeth.


I also had this! Only they removed the baby teeth when they were discovered and gave me braces, now I'm missing my upper secondary incisors and just have canines instead.


----------



## Sagt (May 8, 2017)

Akinyi said:


> I also had this! Only they removed the baby teeth when they were discovered and gave me braces, now I'm missing my upper secondary incisors and just have canines instead.


Oh damn. I was curious, so I looked it up and apparently this effects about ~2% of the population, which is more common than I expected. 

At least for me, I've sort of decided that I'll keep the baby teeth for as long as possible and then replace them prosthetically when I need to. Unfortunately though, I've heard it's expensive. :/


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

I gave a statement at the start of last year, when I began to interact with the fandom(more specifically, FA and here on FAF) that I wouldn't be buying any commissions. And yet..

I now have 12 commissions in total(and still counting, one commission have 4 variations of it. Waiting for 2 more), and considering to get even more. Some were free, some were paid for. 

An actual fact about me: I guess I've started to actually warm up and open up a little to some people in the fandom?


----------



## Akinyi (May 8, 2017)

Lcs said:


> Oh damn. I was curious, so I looked it up and apparently this effects about ~2% of the population, which is more common than I expected.
> 
> At least for me, I've sort of decided that I'll keep the baby teeth for as long as possible and then replace them prosthetically when I need to. Unfortunately though, I've heard it's expensive. :/


Damn, good luck!
When mine were removed it look about a year to move the teeth forward but when your wisdom teeth come through it happens naturally, so you could always go with that option if it coincides with that happening~


----------



## Akinyi (May 8, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I gave a statement at the start of last year, when I began to interact with the fandom(more specifically, FA and here on FAF) that I wouldn't be buying any commissions. And yet..
> 
> I now have 12 commissions in total(and still counting, one commission have 4 variations of it. Waiting for 2 more), and considering to get even more. Some were free, some were paid for.
> 
> An actual fact about me: I guess I've started to actually warm up and open up a little to some people in the fandom?


Keep going! The fandom can be an amazing thing depending on how you approach it and art is always a great way to go, it can even help you find friends!


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 8, 2017)

I just found out an interesting fact about myself, I only exist because of a clerical error in the 1950's. 

My grandfather wanted to move to Australia, taking my 11 year old father with him. However, when they filed the application, the Australian government checked into his financial history and found he'd run out on a debt, meaning he was considered too risky to be given a visa. It turns out that they'd mistook him for his older brother, the one who'd actually skipped out on the debt that lead to rejected apllication. If it hadn't been for that mistake my dad would have gone to Australia and I wouldn't have been born, which means no Tezzy Fur.

Funnily enough, my family moved to Australia when I was 19 and I spent 13 years there until the end of last year, so we got there in the end. I really need to find the family of whoever made the mistake and give them a big husky hug


----------



## Yakamaru (May 8, 2017)

Akinyi said:


> Keep going! The fandom can be an amazing thing depending on how you approach it and art is always a great way to go, it can even help you find friends!


Eh. I've seen some of the worst and the best the fandom have to offer. The fandom have a LOT of weirdos. The majority of them I've interacted directly with.

As for friends, I've already gotten plenty.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 9, 2017)

I had a bunch of weirdness in utero, they thought I only had one leg (because apparently I pulled my leg behind me bending my knee for some reason). I also apparently had a "hole in my heart", my parents were told by a nurse they should abort me.

...I dont know what that means but they were kind of right? For one, I have a small minor indentation on my chest, I guess they call it pectus excavatum, I still have it to this day. Second in a more metaphorical sense, I was always a good kid growing up, I was in a Christian home and everything. The older I got though I began to separate from my roots when I began to question some things that didnt sound right to me. I have a hole in my heart, my parents say I'm going the wrong way in life. I dont know how I could prevent it unless I was a robot my whole life, perhaps if they didnt want to raise an awful child like myself, and save me from myself, maybe I should have been aborted after all. They just...are more horrified at me becoming what they didnt want, rather than proud of what or who I am.

But that's some deep depressing personal shiz so the story about saving my uncle's old cat is more interesting x3


----------



## Tezzy Fur (May 9, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I had a bunch of weirdness in utero, they thought I only had one leg (because apparently I pulled my leg behind me bending my knee for some reason). I also apparently had a "hole in my art", my parents were told by a nurse they should abort me.
> 
> ...I dont know what that means but they were kind of right? For one, I have a small minor indentation on my chest, I guess they call it pectus excavatum, I still have it to this day. Second in a more metaphorical sense, I was always a good kid growing up, I was in a Christian home and everything. The older I got though I began to separate from my roots when I began to question some things that didnt sound right to me. I have a hole in my heart, my parents say I'm going the wrong way in life. I dont know how I could prevent it unless I was a robot my whole life, perhaps if they didnt want to raise an awful child like myself, and save me from myself, maybe I should have been aborted after all. They just...are more horrified at me becoming what they didnt want, rather than proud of what or who I am.
> 
> But that's some deep depressing personal shiz so the story about saving my uncle's old cat is more interesting x3



Hug


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 9, 2017)

Eh that was a stupid sorta vent, I guess. Thx for reading!


----------



## Narri (May 9, 2017)

I channel my past in my art to express and let go of all of the heartbreak and sadness...


----------



## PixelVixen (May 9, 2017)

*cries*


I'M NOT INTERESTIIIIIIIIIIIING! 

*Leaves the chat*


----------



## Ravofox (May 9, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> *cries*
> 
> 
> I'M NOT INTERESTIIIIIIIIIIIING!
> ...



Aw, I'm sure there's something

For a second interesting fact, one of my ancestors was sentenced to death for forgery in the early 1800s, but this was commuted to transportation to Australia where he became a famous architect (as for me, I have no math skills whatsoever)


----------



## Meowly555 (May 9, 2017)

i am a secret fan of history, like, i am totally gang busters on anything historic, oriential, european, pan america, middle east.  i just can't really tell my friend because they'd think I am a nerd!


----------



## DylanM40 (May 9, 2017)

I'm a maintenance technician work on machines for a living and I do photography on the side as a hobby. I have mixed feelings on photography whether or not I want to actually try doing it professionally one day or just to keep it as a hobby but yeah that's me.


----------



## Akinyi (May 11, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> I had a bunch of weirdness in utero, they thought I only had one leg (because apparently I pulled my leg behind me bending my knee for some reason). I also apparently had a "hole in my heart", my parents were told by a nurse they should abort me.
> 
> ...I dont know what that means but they were kind of right? For one, I have a small minor indentation on my chest, I guess they call it pectus excavatum, I still have it to this day. Second in a more metaphorical sense, I was always a good kid growing up, I was in a Christian home and everything. The older I got though I began to separate from my roots when I began to question some things that didnt sound right to me. I have a hole in my heart, my parents say I'm going the wrong way in life. I dont know how I could prevent it unless I was a robot my whole life, perhaps if they didnt want to raise an awful child like myself, and save me from myself, maybe I should have been aborted after all. They just...are more horrified at me becoming what they didnt want, rather than proud of what or who I am.
> 
> But that's some deep depressing personal shiz so the story about saving my uncle's old cat is more interesting x3


It's your hole, fill it it whatever you want. Maybe if they had space in their hearts too they would love you for who you are rather than choosing to be disappointed.
You're here, you weren't aborted. So make the best of it!
My twin died in the womb next to me and I've always wondered if it should have been me so I sort of understand how it feels. My mum had to do a lot and endure near starvation and abuse just to keep me alive, stuff she wouldn't have to endure otherwise. But whether or not I can change that, I'm here and I won't blame myself or question if I should be here, because I am, I never asked for it, but I'm here. So are you. That's okay.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> And you might have kids in 3 of them.
> 
> Lol.


YAKA! XD


----------



## PixelVixen (May 11, 2017)

I.....

Don't watch that much T.V
I'm straight-edge
I've had 6 different jobs in the space of two years....*I suck at life XD*


----------



## Yakamaru (May 11, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> YAKA! XD


Biscuit's a god damn slut. The least he could do is get paid for it. That way he gets upgaded to a whore. :3
@biscuitfister Love ya bro, even if you fuck around a lot. :3

Also, stop using my name so much. It might end up losing its power..


----------



## Wither (May 11, 2017)

I'm gay


----------



## ZaraphayxRedux (May 11, 2017)

I'm gay


----------



## Cloudyhue (May 11, 2017)

I'm a rare breed in the fandom it seems. I'm a lesbian. 
Also, I discovered a new species when I was 8 years old, and have a published paper in the British Journal of Herpetology (reptile science) documenting a new behavior of an extremely rare snake I found. It is the 5th one ever found in that country.
Oh yeah, I can move my eyes in different directions when I want to. So, there's that.


----------



## biscuitfister (May 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Biscuit's a god damn slut. The least he could do is get paid for it. That way he gets upgaded to a whore. :3
> @biscuitfister Love ya bro, even if you fuck around a lot. :3
> 
> Also, stop using my name so much. It might end up losing its power..


Hahahah XD 1 day ill upgrade


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 11, 2017)

MadKiyo said:


> FOUR?! You're lucky to be alive


I have PRETTY bad asthma today... I ALMOST DIED ONCE! my gym teacher didnt let me go get my inhaler bc we were running half a mile in fifth grade, soooo i was like super close to passing out. Luckily, my friends were like SCREW THIS TEACHER and helped me get to my inhaler. ;^; myyy heerroeesss


----------



## Surreal Mentality (May 11, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Eh. I've seen some of the worst and the best the fandom have to offer. The fandom have a LOT of weirdos. The majority of them I've interacted directly with.
> 
> As for friends, I've already gotten plenty.



I've known about and dabbled in the fandom for almost a decade now. I have no intentions of ever going to a con for the fear of becoming disenchanted with the fandom for seeing in person all the weird shit that I don't subscribe to. That being said, I wouldn't be here if I didn't want to be.


----------



## Ian Duchesne (May 11, 2017)

While I tend being closed on myself and never complaining about stuff I'm in reality and nervous wreck who's anxiety drive it's life , I'm always being very nervous thinking about how others sees me , as I walk down the street , working , and so forth. I question how they see me , what they think of me and , because of that , I take a ridiculous amount of time to take care of my image , but not of my mental health . I take the personality of an happy go lucky person , a smile plastered to  my face and being generally a courteous "dumb" idiot who try his hardest to satisfy each and everyone , but as soon I'm alone back home , I become me , I start thinking about how my day went , how did people could have perceived me , what could possibly be improved about my behavior to make sure everyone likes me. The worst part is:I'll have to start over again , over and over again for the day after and the other day after that .. Yay!  Oh! Almost forgot , I'm a chain smoker ! Surprising , eh ?!


----------



## DylanM40 (May 12, 2017)

Ian Duchesne said:


> While I tend being closed on myself and never complaining about stuff I'm in reality and nervous wreck who's anxiety drive it's life , I'm always being very nervous thinking about how others sees me , as I walk down the street , working , and so forth. I question how they see me , what they think of me and , because of that , I take a ridiculous amount of time to take care of my image , but not of my mental health . I take the personality of an happy go lucky person , a smile plastered to  my face and being generally a courteous "dumb" idiot who try his hardest to satisfy each and everyone , but as soon I'm alone back home , I become me , I start thinking about how my day went , how did people could have perceived me , what could possibly be improved about my behavior to make sure everyone likes me. The worst part is:I'll have to start over again , over and over again for the day after and the other day after that .. Yay!  Oh! Almost forgot , I'm a chain smoker ! Surprising , eh ?!



Don't so much smoke but I kinda used to be like that back in High School. Graduated I kinda stopped caring about what people thought of me and went down my own path. Got through college and started a job I'm somewhat ok with. In this world, you can never please everyone but the decisions you make, you will find like minded individuals.


----------



## Ian Duchesne (May 12, 2017)

DylanM40 said:


> Don't so much smoke but I kinda used to be like that back in High School. Graduated I kinda stopped caring about what people thought of me and went down my own path. Got through college and started a job I'm somewhat ok with. In this world, you can never please everyone but the decisions you make, you will find like minded individuals.


I never graduated , dropped out at 14 to work 40 hours a week , I'm 23 year old and I work in a dead end job , back in High school I was just cringy and tbh , I prefer forget those dark and hatred times of the youth I never really had , I won't go in details but let's say I had a lot to deal with.. Family and school likewise was a living nightmare as well as some things done in the past that still holds it's scars on me to this very day , I do my best , but sometime it feels that even my best won't cut it. I know I did archived a lot though , I came a long way , I was a drug addict at 14 but now I only stick to cigarettes and booze. My personality is erratic in relationship , never really worked out on that part of life , I did go back to school and in two years I almost had my diploma , but not quite. Not enough money to keep going but I have enough prerequisite to make a course in electricity or something , I won't stay in a job that don't go anywhere and I'll prosper in life. No way I'm gonna fall back in depression! F#$@ that  I used to be a downer , but no more , I see life differently today but that quirk of mine , being that anxious little ball of nerves , is a part of me that will never leave..


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 12, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I'm a rare breed in the fandom it seems. I'm a lesbian.
> Also, I discovered a new species when I was 8 years old, and have a published paper in the British Journal of Herpetology (reptile science) documenting a new behavior of an extremely rare snake I found. It is the 5th one ever found in that country.
> Oh yeah, I can move my eyes in different directions when I want to. So, there's that.



Well damn, the snake thing is impressive. Wow.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 12, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Biscuit's a god damn slut. The least he could do is get paid for it. That way he gets upgaded to a whore. :3
> @biscuitfister Love ya bro, even if you fuck around a lot. :3
> 
> Also, stop using my name so much. It might end up losing its power..


*Tries to hold back laughter but fails immensley* 

I'm so glad there are people out there who are just as crazy as I am! XD

*Hugs everyone*


----------



## PixelVixen (May 12, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Aw, I'm sure there's something
> 
> For a second interesting fact, one of my ancestors was sentenced to death for forgery in the early 1800s, but this was commuted to transportation to Australia where he became a famous architect (as for me, I have no math skills whatsoever)


Hehe, thanks 

Maybe architecture is your hidden super-power


----------



## Yakamaru (May 12, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> *Tries to hold back laughter but fails immensley*
> 
> I'm so glad there are people out there who are just as crazy as I am! XD
> 
> *Hugs everyone*


*laughs in crazy person*

Crazy is the new sane. 

OT: Another fact about me: I've only had one girlfriend in my entire life.
*gasps in every language and shock*


----------



## Mandragoras (May 12, 2017)

Cloudyhue said:


> I'm a rare breed in the fandom it seems. I'm a lesbian.
> Also, I discovered a new species when I was 8 years old, and have a published paper in the British Journal of Herpetology (reptile science) documenting a new behavior of an extremely rare snake I found. It is the 5th one ever found in that country.
> Oh yeah, I can move my eyes in different directions when I want to. So, there's that.


This is actually really cool, gotta say.

^ I mean, I only got a boyfriend when I was twenty-one and have been with him ever since. I don't think I'd even kissed anyone romantically before him. So I guess we're both weird? Or else this is pretty normal.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 12, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> This is actually really cool, gotta say.
> 
> ^ I mean, I only got a boyfriend when I was twenty-one and have been with him ever since. I don't think I'd even kissed anyone romantically before him. So I guess we're both weird? Or else this is pretty normal.


Not wierd, I had my first boyfriend at 26...turned 30 last February *is single now*


----------



## Mandragoras (May 13, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Not wierd, I had my first boyfriend at 26...turned 30 last February *is single now*


Well, if you ever want someone in your life, I wish you luck in finding them, be it a romantic partner or something else entirely. I like seeing people happy, whatever happiness might mean to them.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 13, 2017)

My first word was dog


----------



## Ginza (May 13, 2017)

Interesting thread.. can't say there's anything too interesting about me. I spend most of my life procrastinating and wearing too many black shirts, but I suppose the most interesting thing about me is that I am currently starting up my own hamstery/gerbilry!


----------



## gypss (May 14, 2017)

The only contest I ever won for art was one involving sketching human specimens. Never know wether to be proud about it or not. I sketched a head. I guess da vinci was fine with that stuff and no one questions him.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (May 14, 2017)

i love fishkeeping and am slowly getting into the passion more! i've got a betta called sammy who'll be joined by my bf's, atticus, and two more we plan on getting in a fortnight so that'll be three tanks (with one divided!)
i also wanna get sammy a bigger tank eventually and since he's a very placid betta i'm considering making it a community tank with possibly some tetra (and if something goes wrong and we need to seperate him from them (eg, fin nipping or w/e) then we have a spare tank to do that w/)
and in the future i wanna get another big community tropical tank w/ angels and more tetra ect, and a coldwater one for my faves... the big boys... ya black moor goldfish god i love them so much

(whoops, sorry - rambled... i just rly love fish ;u; )

i'm also studying to become a librarian (which is more complicated than u'd think it'd be ;>.>), and i'm also learning korean and am interested in one day in the future becoming a translator or korean/english teacher (depending on whether or not i teach korean in an australian school or english in a korean school)! i just love languages too man and since i find them easy to learn i'd love to do smthn w/ it in the future


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

Mandragoras said:


> Well, if you ever want someone in your life, I wish you luck in finding them, be it a romantic partner or something else entirely. I like seeing people happy, whatever happiness might mean to them.


Hey,

Thank you so much, that's really kind of you  Hehe, as it is, I'm actually very happy in my singleton state; I'm not actively seeking anyone right now. Although it was a terrible break-up, I learned alot from it, mainly that I need to be truly happy with my own self before I share my life with anyone else. As it is, I actually would love to make some friends, since I've lost the ones I once had, that would make me happy 

I'm the same though ~ there's so much bad in the world that sometimes it's hard to see the good, but I do love seeing people happy. Thanks again for your lovely comment...

It made me HAPPY


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Interesting thread.. can't say there's anything too interesting about me. I spend most of my life procrastinating and wearing too many black shirts, but I suppose the most interesting thing about me is that I am currently starting up my own hamstery/gerbilry!


Wow, that's cool  A "gerbilry" *I just love the word* XD

Incedentally I've just turned around from my desk to see my cat twitching in his sleep...maybe he's dreaming of a gerbilry :O

Btw, black goes with everything


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

gypss said:


> The only contest I ever won for art was one involving sketching human specimens. Never know wether to be proud about it or not. I sketched a head. I guess da vinci was fine with that stuff and no one questions him.


I once had to draw a picture of a Pokemon for a competition run by the local toy store. I won with my picture of Kadabra, and the prize was a set of 9 rare holographic Pokemon cards. I had no idea how to play the card game, but I remember a guy at school was begging me for them XD


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 14, 2017)

Some kids (like 3 years old) once locked themselves in our house, so i had to climb through our window to get them out. They were angry that i got to go inside and not them. Also, i was climbing in a window that was a square foot, and ten feet off the ground, and i was wearing a long skirt at the time.


----------



## AlleycatIrony (May 14, 2017)

gypss said:


> The only contest I ever won for art was one involving sketching human specimens. Never know wether to be proud about it or not. I sketched a head. I guess da vinci was fine with that stuff and no one questions him.



i got first prize for a half-naked suggestive picture of one of my nasty ocs my mum insisted (insisted meaning she forced me to enter it bc it was the best thing i'd drawn at that time) i enter so i mean
now i have it framed on my wall still and it haunts me


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> Some kids (like 3 years old) once locked themselves in our house, so i had to climb through our window to get them out. They were angry that i got to go inside and not them. Also, i was climbing in a window that was a square foot, and ten feet off the ground, and i was wearing a long skirt at the time.


XD


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> i got first prize for a half-naked suggestive picture of one of my nasty ocs my mum insisted (insisted meaning she forced me to enter it bc it was the best thing i'd drawn at that time) i enter so i mean
> now i have it framed on my wall still and it haunts me


Ugh, why Mum, WHY!? XD

I think it's a Mum thing :S They think everything you draw is great, I know mine does, even when I know it's rubbish! Speaking of forceful Mums mine used emotional blackmail on me to make me partake in my graduation ceremony. I hate stuff like that ~ I'm not a "ceremony" person, and I hate being the centre of attention XD But she insisted, and I caved, because my Grancha had passed away not long before, and she used the old "Do it for your Grancha"...

I was a very weak person back then...


----------



## gypss (May 14, 2017)

AlleycatIrony said:


> i got first prize for a half-naked suggestive picture of one of my nasty ocs my mum insisted (insisted meaning she forced me to enter it bc it was the best thing i'd drawn at that time) i enter so i mean
> now i have it framed on my wall still and it haunts me


Well it's less morally questionable LOL, at least you won.


----------



## gypss (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> I once had to draw a picture of a Pokemon for a competition run by the local toy store. I won with my picture of Kadabra, and the prize was a set of 9 rare holographic Pokemon cards. I had no idea how to play the card game, but I remember a guy at school was begging me for them XD


Should have valued them ahaha


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

gypss said:


> Should have valued them ahaha



Totally, I could have been stinking rich, they could have been worth THOUSANDS! 

I could have bought everyone on here a fursuit XD

All I remember of them is that they were of Pokemon that hadn't been released at the time *so it must have been the second generation ones*


----------



## Ginza (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Wow, that's cool  A "gerbilry" *I just love the word* XD
> 
> Incedentally I've just turned around from my desk to see my cat twitching in his sleep...maybe he's dreaming of a gerbilry :O
> 
> Btw, black goes with everything



Haha yes, it's a pretty cool word! Cats just love terrorizing poor innocent rodents don't they now? I know it's a hobby that my one canine has as well


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

Ginza said:


> Haha yes, it's a pretty cool word! Cats just love terrorizing poor innocent rodents don't they now? I know it's a hobby that my one canine has as well


Haha, they really do XD

What sort of dog do you have. My sister has a choco labrador


----------



## Ginza (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Haha, they really do XD
> 
> What sort of dog do you have. My sister has a choco labrador



Aw I absolutely adore labs, they're just so endearing! I have two miniature schnauzers, both of which I refer to as the "terrier terrors"


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

Lol, "terrior terrors" XD Awesome 

Scout (my ister's dog), is typically "labby" ~ he'll do anything for treats!


----------



## rocketseal (May 14, 2017)

One time my glasses lense fell out into the ocean, and on the way back I ran head first into a street lamp


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

rocketseal said:


> One time my glasses lense fell out into the ocean, and on the way back I ran head first into a street lamp


Oh my goodness, I hope you weren't hurt too much XD


----------



## rocketseal (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Oh my goodness, I hope you weren't hurt too much XD


It was mostly my pride that was hurt :'(


----------



## PixelVixen (May 14, 2017)

rocketseal said:


> It was mostly my pride that was hurt :'(


Aaw...:'(

*Hugs*

Btw I love your avatar. Are you a Wolf or a Husky? Or maybe a Malamute?


----------



## rocketseal (May 14, 2017)

PixelVixen said:


> Aaw...:'(
> 
> *Hugs*
> 
> Btw I love your avatar. Are you a Wolf or a Husky? Or maybe a Malamute?


Thanks! It's just a dog I designed a long time ago, not a fursona. I still have yet to draw a real rocket seal hehe


----------



## Cloudyhue (May 14, 2017)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> Well damn, the snake thing is impressive. Wow.


Thank you! Most people don't care about stuff like that so it's nice for people to take an interest.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)

i talk to cats


----------



## Jarren (May 14, 2017)

Endless/Nameless said:


> i talk to cats


But do they talk back? That's the real question.


----------



## Endless/Nameless (May 14, 2017)

Jarren said:


> But do they talk back? That's the real question.


we have confursations


----------



## Sarachaga (May 15, 2017)

Interesting fact about myself. Hmm ok. I've actually spent most of my childhood on two different islands close to Africa.


----------



## Ravofox (May 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Interesting fact about myself. Hmm ok. I've actually spent most of my childhood on two different islands close to Africa.



Ooh, which ones?


----------



## Simo (May 15, 2017)

Sarachaga said:


> Interesting fact about myself. Hmm ok. I've actually spent most of my childhood on two different islands close to Africa.



Madagascar, home of my alternate fursona. the mighty fossa?


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 15, 2017)

When I was a kid we had three pet geese we got as adults from my uncle who rescued them or something, In my very clever child mind I named them Oswald, Aswald, and Roswald...Roswald was a girl so she ended up being Rose (Nicknames being Ozzy, Azzy, and Rosie)

Since they were rescues, they weren't quite the friendliest bunch, sometimes they let you get close to them but they'd mostly ignore you and stuff. They were about half my height at the time so to me they were BIG.

One day I was playing out by the pond near them when I confronted them, well since they got their freedom they became even more aggressive, so wouldnt you know it? One of those fuckers chased me down and I ran, I ended up tripping and falling, stomach on the ground head in the grass, it jumped right on top of me a few times before it walked off and returned to it's gangsta flock. It occurred to me seconds later that it probably thought it had just killed me and was satisfied when I no longer moved.


...and that's the story of how I was once killed by a goose


----------



## Sarachaga (May 16, 2017)

Ravofox said:


> Ooh, which ones?





Simo said:


> Madagascar, home of my alternate fursona. the mighty fossa?


Mayotte and Réunion Island.
I've been to madagascar tho ^^


----------



## Simo (May 23, 2017)

I'm looking into joining the Peace Corps someday, with the hopes of going to Madagascar, or Mozambique. My folks were also in the Peace Corps, briefly in Brazil.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 26, 2017)

New fact: Started an NSFW RP(Yes, I were the initiator, unbelievably enough). Congrats on taking my RP virginity.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (May 26, 2017)

I have a bifurcated uvula Will a bifid uvula cause any problems? - CNN.com 

But none of the other issues, its kind of an awesome freak trick to show it off  

I also spent a year in new zealand


----------



## Yvvki (May 26, 2017)

I studied graphic design. I draw, and I'm kind of a dork.


----------



## Dongding (May 26, 2017)

I'm generous and go miles out of my way to help my friends while never accepting anything in return, but inside I'm extremely cynical and have no faith in humanity.


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2017)

Ah 


If only i had something interesting to say about me.



*Sad music*


----------



## Yvvki (May 26, 2017)

Julen said:


> Ah
> 
> 
> If only i had something interesting to say about me.
> ...


You're in the furry community.  Nuff said.


----------



## Nigel (May 26, 2017)

I usually read two to three comics a day.


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> You're in the furry community.  Nuff said.


I dunno if that's good or bad at this point lmao


----------



## Yvvki (May 26, 2017)

Julen said:


> I dunno if that's good or bad at this point lmao


It's still interesting ☆


----------



## Julen (May 26, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> It's still interesting ☆


I'd prefer to say something interesting about me that ain't obvious at this point.



But there's none of that B)


----------



## Alstren (May 27, 2017)

For my career in pharmacy I had to memorise almost everything about over 500 drugs.

Also I once got hit by a car hard enough that both my tibia and fibula bones in my left leg snapped in half at a 90 degree angle sideways. Ever since then I have a metal rod inside that leg acting as a support and making travel by air plane awkward.


----------



## Yvvki (May 27, 2017)

Alstren said:


> For my career in pharmacy I had to memorise almost everything about over 500 drugs.
> 
> Also I once got hit by a car hard enough that both my tibia and fibula bones in my left leg snapped in half at a 90 degree angle sideways. Ever since then I have a metal rod inside that leg acting as a support and making travel by air plane awkward.


Luckily for me Ive never been hit by a car but wow that must have been a bad time. But hey, at least you can afford to travel? lol.


----------



## Amiir (May 27, 2017)

Winslow said:


> I usually read two to three comics a day.


What kind of comics do you read?


----------



## Alstren (May 27, 2017)

Yvvki said:


> Luckily for me Ive never been hit by a car but wow that must have been a bad time. But hey, at least you can afford to travel? lol.


Definitely the most painful thing I ever experienced, wouldn't recommend it lol. Also no I dont travel much I'm still broke from college.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 27, 2017)

I love eating cilantro


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

Hmm, I met Thomas Ackerman? The Director of Photography on Beetlejuice and Jumanji. Is that interesting? 

A weird fact is I have never been able to eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches without dipping them in milk first.


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 27, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Back on topic, and on a related note, I've seen Gary Sinise and Dog the Bounty Hunter in person. I also saw Willie Nelson in concert once, right in my home town. I got a T-shirt there with a picture of pot leaf on it and the caption "Willie Nelson First Aid" XD.


Jumanji was pretty intense for kids, I don't blame you for getting scared.

That's super awesome!! I remember Gary Sinise in Of Mice and Men, I think that's the only thing I saw with him in it.

I got to see Linkin Park in concert, just after Chester filmed his parts in Saw VII.


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 27, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Jumanji was pretty intense for kids, I don't blame you for getting scared.
> 
> That's super awesome!! I remember Gary Sinise in Of Mice and Men, I think that's the only thing I saw with him in it.
> 
> I got to see Linkin Park in concert, just after Chester filmed his parts in Saw VII.


Watching jumanji as a kid I laughed whenever they were in danger... i was super weird.


----------



## Nigel (May 28, 2017)

Amiir said:


> What kind of comics do you read?



DC comics, Star Wars comics.. Usually pretty nerdy stuff.


----------



## ThatOneLombaxx (May 28, 2017)

I can make a sound on a piano


----------



## Multoran (May 28, 2017)

I'm a white cis male.
My only redeeming quality is the fact that I'm gay.


----------



## PixelVixen (May 28, 2017)

I don't know if this is interesting (or just plain boring), but I haven't been on holiday in years (last time I went was many, many moons ago and it was with family), and tbh, I'm not really that bothered about travelling anyway...I don't even own a passport!


----------



## PixelVixen (May 28, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Hmm, I met Thomas Ackerman? The Director of Photography on Beetlejuice and Jumanji. Is that interesting?
> 
> A weird fact is I have never been able to eat peanut butter and jelly sandwiches without dipping them in milk first.


I have to remind myself that by "jelly", you're referring to what we call "jam" XD

Even though, STILL GROSS XD


----------



## Bam_Bams (May 28, 2017)

Old Fashioned said:


> Hm, I don't find myself very interesting, but I've been to four countries and I've collected sixteen sewing machines of which I've serviced seven so that they are in working condition.



That is awesome!
how amazing is the engineering that goes in to old sewing machines!


----------



## Bam_Bams (May 28, 2017)

Xaroin said:


> I'm cursed with bad luck by an Italian witch from the 1800's


Unlucky...


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 28, 2017)

When i was 3 i got a passport


----------



## PixelVixen (May 28, 2017)

OakenheelTheWolf said:


> When i was 3 i got a passport


That's cool ^^ Some of us just, y'know...don't have one! XD Never really needed one to be honest...:S I understand many travel for cultural enrichment, and that's awesome ~ personally I don't like the idea of travelling; it's not for everyone...*shrugs*


----------



## PixelVixen (May 28, 2017)

ThatOneLombaxx said:


> I can make a sound on a piano


Me too! XD


----------



## Dongding (May 28, 2017)

Multoran said:


> I'm a white cis male.
> My only redeeming quality is the fact that I'm gay.



Not sure if being gay counts as a redeeming quality. :3


----------



## lycheefreeze (May 28, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> What, you've never seen Forrest Gump?!
> 
> Yes, he was in that.
> 
> "Loo-tenant Dayan!"


Oh man I think I saw that ages ago. And by 'saw' I mean I was in the same general area it was being played in and could sort of hear some dialogue..


----------



## Multoran (May 28, 2017)

Dongding said:


> Not sure if being gay counts as a redeeming quality. :3


By SJW logic, being a member of an oppressed minority is the only kind of redeeming quality.


----------



## Alstren (May 28, 2017)

Multoran said:


> By SJW logic, being a member of an oppressed minority is the only kind of redeeming quality.


By their hypocritical backwards "logic" you don't even have to be an oppressed minority, you just have to not be male, white or straight.


----------



## It'sBlitz (May 28, 2017)

When I was 8 I flew from Utah (USA) to Basel (Switzerland) by my self to visit my family.


----------



## Multoran (May 29, 2017)

Alstren said:


> By their hypocritical backwards "logic" you don't even have to be an oppressed minority, you just have to not be male, white or straight.


By their logic, if you're not those things, you are in fact an oppressed minority.


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 29, 2017)

We won't go into the details, just to keep this from turning into a theological discussion.

I am an ordained priest. Yeah.


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

Another fact about me: I'm 28.
_gasps_
I'm an old fuck. But I'd rather be an old fuck than a young fuck. :3


----------



## Noctomnis (May 29, 2017)

I have an identical twin. =)


----------



## Trashsona (May 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Another fact about me: I'm 28.
> _gasps_
> I'm an old fuck. But I'd rather be an old fuck than a young fuck. :3


Shall I fetch you a cane for those old bones of yours . 
30 is no where near old, about as ridiculous as If I were to complain about my age.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> I'm an old fuck. :3


You make me sick... :V


----------



## Yakamaru (May 29, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> You make me sick... :V


_:3 intensifies_


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 29, 2017)

Yakamaru said:


> Another fact about me: I'm 28.
> _gasps_
> I'm an old fuck. But I'd rather be an old fuck than a young fuck. :3


late 20's isnt so bad, though it's old for me, too 


As a kid my ideal age was 16, I still stand by that now, or maybe 18 or 19 instead. Something about youthfulness I admire, don't particularly enjoy oldness but that's not something I can really worry about, I guess, haha! Luckily I've always looked very young for my age from middle to high school and beyond. Im twenty something I could pass for a teen still, lol


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (May 29, 2017)

lycheefreeze said:


> Jumanji was pretty intense for kids, I don't blame you for getting scared.
> 
> That's super awesome!! I remember Gary Sinise in Of Mice and Men, I think that's the only thing I saw with him in it.
> 
> I got to see Linkin Park in concert, just after Chester filmed his parts in Saw VII.



Ditto on the scariness of jumanji, that and the goonies scared me as a kid, lol.

I saw Linkin Park in concert too, though probably not as fun as the time you saw them  But it was a tour with Rise Against in it too after they released their new album Black Market which made me so happy.


Regarding concerts, I also saw Breaking Benjamin...twice. The second time I bought the Dark before Dawn album and got to go backstage after to have the band sign it, fistbumped each member of the band and said it was a good show because couldnt think of things to say it was quick and easy, haha!


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (May 29, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> Are you really? That's actually both very interesting and surprising. I can't imagine that there are very many furries out there who are members of the clergy.


I was furry before I became a priest. Now, think about keeping my private life separated from my professional life. Not easy. I was also an LEO at the time so that added another complication. Yeah, major conflicts in my life.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (May 29, 2017)

i can handle, toss _and even catch_ objects (mainly cat toys LOL) with my bare toes on both feet better than my non-dominant hand! ironically, due to medical issues i have problems with balance and leg movement but _except for that one time_ i decimated a livingroom lamp and destroyed the carpet beneath, i can pick up, kick, flick and huck a plush tiger to my pet clear across the apartment with pin-point accuracy. i also juggle pillows, gather laundry, move cables, open drawers and pet my cat with my feet.

if i even tried half that shit with my left hand, i'd have a lot more broken windows, dented furniture and stained carpets.

*(copy'n'pasted from another thread. i realized this is probably a much better place for it.)*


----------



## OakenheelTheWolf (May 29, 2017)

My first kiss was when i was in  like preschool and a kid dared me and a friend to kiss... i had no idea at the time kissing was a sign of love XD (and the person i kissed was a girl Lol)


----------



## Royn (May 29, 2017)

Turning 768 human years old this year...  Xelel has way different timey wimey stuff than Earth does.  Yall live way too fast.


----------



## Pipistrele (May 29, 2017)

Interesting fact - I gather all the personal information from this thread and sell it to advertisers and doxx collectors for a lot of money .u.


----------



## Alstren (May 29, 2017)

Pipistrele said:


> Interesting fact - I gather all the personal information from this thread and sell it to advertisers and doxx collectors for a lot of money .u.


You villain!


----------



## Clary (May 31, 2017)

Yeahh I like threads like this one.

Some facts about me:

1.
When i was a child, I saw a cartoon where somebody got cursed because he touched a special mushroom. After this, I was really afraid of mushrooms. I was not only refusing to eat them, but I also ran away when I saw some outside, thinking they would be going to kill me. Now the really strange part: Even today, when I see some mushrooms in the woods, I become a bit nervous. But on the other side, I really enjoy to eat them now, I love to cook with them. Perhaps this is, what a psychologist would call cognitive dissonance.

2.
I,ve got a royal flush after flop one time when I was playing texas holdem poker 

3.
I was really lucky several times in situations, where i could have been injured in a really dangerous way. One example is:
I was soldering a very strong wire. In one moment, the wire suddenly sprang back and all of the hot solder splashed into my face. I was really lucky, that nothing of it hit my eyes.
Since this happened, protective glasses are always my best friend whenever I craft something!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 1, 2017)

Ten years ago this month I purchased my dream-car free and clear and it's been a hell of a ride


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 1, 2017)

I need a haircut
I'm starting to look like a koala


----------



## Bam_Bams (Jun 1, 2017)

Also, I have a 'Hello Kitty' pencil sharpener on my desk at work.
And it is the best pencil sharpener I have ever owned.

p.s.  it was a gift from my boss.....


----------



## MsRavage (Jun 1, 2017)

OH I have tons of reptiles and inverts like tarantulas and scoprions! They are awesome and i pride myself in teaching others about them!!


----------



## Dmc10398 (Jun 2, 2017)

Shane McNair said:


> No freakin' way, you have a DeLorean?!? That's nuts! Where did you manage to find that?
> 
> That's definitely an interesting personal fact, for sure.



Oh it's all about knowing the right people but it's not to hard to find one. Finding one that's not a complete bucket of bolts now thats the hard part. 

Stay in school my furry friends and you too will have the funds to buy the most ridiculous things your heart my fancy. fursuits or 80s pop icons etc etc 

BTW The Delorean was my graduation gift to myself and it's also where my user name comes from. Since DMC owners  don't have fursonas we recognize fellow owners by the last five of the VIN.


----------



## LoEM_1942 (Jun 3, 2017)

I hate to sound like I'm bragging, so I'll give a morose fact:
I was born both ridiculously premature and with a twin. My twin did not make it. On occasion I get the feeling that she's still with me.


----------



## RivendellWolf (Jun 3, 2017)

I've been a furry since I was a kid, but just became active in the furry community this year-at 41 years old!


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 6, 2017)

i was in the back of a truck with 14 other guys going along a small ish cliff the truck hit some dead ground (a kind of trench you can't see) and i bounced up and out of the truck i don't remember this but according to the guys when i leaving out the back of the truck i said "oh thank god" 

i luckily only fell down the smallest part of the cliff which was about 10 meters i think but the kicker is when i hit the ground i apparently went "BLEH!" in a similar way to the characters on south park make when they die and loud enough that everyone on the truck heard it


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2017)

Suppose I can at least say one "interesting" thing about myself. I am an adrenaline junky, I take pleasure in all extreme sports.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jun 6, 2017)

I can (under ideal conditions) land a shot with an AR-15 on target using just iron sights at over 300 meters.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jun 6, 2017)

Not only have i been inside the Spruce Goose but i personally farted in every single seat, including the cockpit and Marilyn Monroe's.
*No, that's no exaggeration either*; i ate Tacobell McDonald's that evening and nearly sharted in the co-pilot's seat!

edit: No, wait! it was McDonald's.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 6, 2017)

That's quite the achievement. I applaud your commitment, good sir.


----------



## GreenZone (Jun 6, 2017)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Not only have i been inside the Spruce Goose but i personally farted in every single seat, including the cockpit and Marilyn Monroe's.
> *No, that's no exaggeration either*; i ate Tacobell McDonald's that evening and nearly sharted in the co-pilot's seat!
> 
> edit: No, wait! it was McDonald's.


----------



## Lea.Tigris (Jun 6, 2017)

I played Roller Derby for 2 years for 2 different teams before studying Game Design.


----------



## Tecwyn (Jun 6, 2017)

I suppose the most interesting thing that happened to me is that I landed my current job by completely failing geography and didn't notice it was in fact Not close to my living place, but at the other end of the country.

On the plus side, it all turned out for the best.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 6, 2017)

I have been a firefighter, a mechanic, a car salesman, a school custodian, a bookkeeper, an event coordinator, and an IT systems and network Engineer. (Oh. . .and a drummer in a rock band). Not necessarily in that order.


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

I've had a short story published in an online publication.


----------



## Saylor (Jun 20, 2017)

I LIKE CEEEERRRREEEEAAAAAALLL


----------



## Jalhan (Jun 20, 2017)

My great grandfather was a major league baseball player and played with Babe Ruth


----------



## Alstren (Jun 20, 2017)

Beatle9 said:


> I've had a short story published in an online publication.


 Ohhhhhh! what was it about? and are you able to link it?
<---- Avid literature nerd


----------



## Beatle9 (Jun 20, 2017)

Alstren said:


> Ohhhhhh! what was it about? and are you able to link it?
> <---- Avid literature nerd


It's a bit political, but if that doesn't turn you off you can buy it here for pay-what-you-want. I really do encourage you to buy it, because all 30 other creator's works featured in it are fantastic, there's 317 pages of content, and all the proceeds benefit the Southern Poverty Law Center.

My entry's titled _To Be Unchained_, and it's essentially about a group of werewolves that have been forced to wear collars for years, in order to prevent them from transforming. In the story they organize a large protest in the middle of a city, where they essentially hack their collars and are able to remove them. They attempt to show that they mean no harm, even in their seemingly dangerous wolf forms. Eh, I'm kinda bad at summarizing my works for some reason, but that's about the gist of it. I kinda took the idea that _Zootopia_ was originally going to do, and wrote around it.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jun 20, 2017)

Non-interesting facts:

I've officially stepped onto the RP stage. Have had 4 so far, and they be really fun shit.
I will expand on my Fursona's universe, backstory/background and any characters around him.


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

Uhh... well... I wear a collar for fun. But I won't let anyone see it. Yes, my interesting fact is, I wear a collar. That's all.


----------



## Liam The Red (Jun 21, 2017)

WolfoxeCrevan said:


> Uhh... well... I wear a collar for fun. But I won't let anyone see it. Yes, my interesting fact is, I wear a collar. That's all.


The interesting part is that you keep it a secret from the world, but share it with us . . .


----------



## WolfoxeCrevan (Jun 21, 2017)

Liam The Red said:


> The interesting part is that you keep it a secret from the world, but share it with us . . .


I'm literally wearing it right now lol


----------

